# gator bloodline



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

anybody have gator bloodline pits out there i know alot of people say its a byb term but there is a gator bloodline hammonds gator or ch crenshaw gator just wondering if any one has one


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha! It's a good thing you edited that. That could have been amusing. Can't help you with the blood though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The dog who started the line was Plumber's Alligator. My boy Dosia is from that bloodline. He has Plumber's Alligator way back in his dad's ped. If you do a search at the top for Plumber's Alligator you will find quite a few threads on this line  Here are a few old pics of him.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

Evil is from Rodriguez gator cant figure out how to post link


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You copy the http of the web page and paste it here


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah gator is a tab dog if im not mistaken and you will find it alot in the jeep stuff.

here you go

Viewing Pedigree Details for RODRIGUEZ GATOR - Bully Breed Resource
i guess it would be bred off jeep
there is a few around i have one but heck you could call her jeep or tab or raqscal or gator and still be in the same blood line.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome Matt  there ya go good old Jeep and Honeybunch


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol yeah that too.


----------

